# 10 yr old Holly



## lazydays (Mar 1, 2014)

Please visit AshmoreRescue for cats if you can help. They have a beautiful 10 Year old called Holly who will be pts if somewhere isn't found by 26th April. Her owners are moving to Spain.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I can offer Holly a temp home to avoid pts if that helps, I do have my own cats but can easily keep separated.

Can you put a link to the rescue please so I can find her.


----------



## lazydays (Mar 1, 2014)

catcoonz said:


> I can offer Holly a temp home to avoid pts if that helps, I do have my own cats but can easily keep separated.
> 
> Can you put a link to the rescue please so I can find her.


 https://m.facebook.com/?_rdr#!/story.php?story_fbid=684349941602512&id=610309825673191

I think they have someone interested but if its not a suitable home I'm sure they'd be very grateful, anything to save the poor girl being pts


----------



## lazydays (Mar 1, 2014)

lazydays said:


> https://m.facebook.com/?_rdr#!/story.php?story_fbid=684349941602512&id=610309825673191
> 
> I think they have someone interested but if its not a suitable home I'm sure they'd be very grateful, anything to save the poor girl being pts


Sophie has a home, they are just waiting to transport her to her new owner


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Great news, hope all goes well.


----------

